# Introducing..



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

My bullies. (Sorry for so many.)


Cleo















































Torque


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Some playtime shots




















Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

There is no such thing as too many pictures of good looking dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

They look so strong and healthy! Lovely coloring, too. Welcome to the forum, and I look forward to seeing lots more pictures of Cleo and Torque.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful! Powerful! Fun to see!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all very much! They are awesome dogs.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Our tastes are so similar and yet so far apart....


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are some very amazingly beautiful/handsome dogs! (fix't, though I was quoted )
I think this








is probably my favorite picture! That's an amazing face! xD

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> Our tastes are so similar and yet so far apart....



Good looking dog! AST?




Niraya said:


> Those are some very handsome and muscular young men!
> 
> I think this
> 
> ...



Cleo is a female . But, thank you!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't read  my apologies! I will fix immediately!
I'm not really sure how I mistook "Cleo" for a male X_X. Ugh I feel so crappy now!

Still the best face ever.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Tainted-- Pound dog. But close enough to AST for the AKC to give a PAL number.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

No worries, Niraya. 

TJ, gotcha!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Tainted said:


> No worries, Niraya.
> 
> TJ, gotcha!


Thanks  sorry again! My mind just wandered I guess. I still feel really stupid!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol, don't worry about it! 'Twas just a mistake.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks much ! I vow to never make it again!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

They're purdy! I'd say they both look pretty "torquey" too lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

Tainted said:


>


I love Cleo's expression in this one. It literally made me laugh out loud! :laugh: They are both beauties. Welcome to The DF!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL she looks like she is about to die laughing!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just have to say once more .... they are beautiful dogs! .... "plural" this time! Lol!  ....................


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

How can there be too many pictures of dogs? That's not even possible!

You have beautiful bullies. Now, more pictures!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Tainted said:


>


"Nom nom nom nom nom!"




> Ok, I'll stop now.


You had better be lying.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Independent George said:


> You had better be lying.


Lol, I'll post more when I take more.


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Tainted said:


>


I think this is my favorite picture but it was a close tie between a handful of others. Thanks for sharing!


----------

